# military bike ?



## Flathead31Coupe (Dec 14, 2019)

did the military bike ever have tank?


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 14, 2019)

Nope...they were stripped down models...


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 15, 2019)

Bikes for the military were meant to be durable, sevicable and practical. WWII Army models came with a tool kit, tire pump and bell. Marine models had none of those accessories. 

There was no chrome or unnecessary decorations on these bikes.


----------

